# Roll call: which state are you all located in?



## 2degrees (May 1, 2021)

I'm in Illinois.  hey guys!


----------



## NPO (May 1, 2021)

SW Missouri


----------



## DrParasite (May 1, 2021)

North Carolina


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 1, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> North Carolina


Me too today, but on any given day pick one of the lower 48 and I may be in it.


----------



## jgmedic (May 1, 2021)

SoCal


----------



## Knuckles (May 1, 2021)

Regrettably, NY (NOT NYC)...


----------



## Aprz (May 1, 2021)

San Francisco Bay Area in California


----------



## Fezman92 (May 1, 2021)

NJ but I work in PA.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2021)

Pennsylvania


----------



## Jim37F (May 1, 2021)

Honolulu FD, Oahu, Hawaii 😎
First got my EMT in Los Angeles, CA so a lot of my experiences are from working there as well before I moved.


----------



## mgr22 (May 1, 2021)

Tennessee


----------



## Zombie Killer (May 1, 2021)

San Diego, CA


----------



## Ensihoitaja (May 1, 2021)

Colorado


----------



## CCCSD (May 1, 2021)

District B-13


----------



## akflightmedic (May 3, 2021)

Maine


----------



## johnrsemt (May 4, 2021)

Utah,  NW;  also work in Utah/Nevada.
Started in Indianapolis


----------



## Emily Starton (May 5, 2021)

Philippines


----------



## fm_emt (May 8, 2021)

Sacramento, California. 

Was in Texas for a long time. I miss it.


----------



## Old Tracker (May 8, 2021)

Texas


----------



## 2degrees (May 8, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> SoCal


I'm moving to southern cali after emt/paramedic school.


----------



## jgmedic (May 12, 2021)

2degrees said:


> I'm moving to southern cali after emt/paramedic school


Going for Fire? it'd be the only reason to be a medic down here.


----------



## 2degrees (May 12, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> Going for Fire? it'd be the only reason to be a medic down here.


im too old for fire


----------



## CarSevenFour (May 12, 2021)

The Evergreen State, for 33 happy years; thank heaven Los Angeles/ORCO is in my rear view mirror...


----------



## Old Tracker (May 12, 2021)

Besides Texas, I am frequently in the states of confusion or speechlessness.


----------



## Comfort Care (May 15, 2021)

Border town , California


----------



## Kray1234 (May 21, 2021)

Colorado!


----------



## CateM (May 26, 2021)

Currently, Texas but husband and I are working on heading to Portland/Beaverton Oregon area. The desert and heat is just not good for his health.


----------



## johnrsemt (May 28, 2021)

CateM  if you go further West in Oregon in a few years you may end up in Idaho,  a good part of Oregon (70%) is voting to join Idaho.


----------



## Tigger (May 28, 2021)

johnrsemt said:


> CateM  if you go further West in Oregon in a few years you may end up in Idaho,  a good part of Oregon (70%) is voting to join Idaho.


More like a few counties right now, and such a move would require a lot more than a popular vote. 









						Oregone? 7 Oregon Counties Vote To Back Seceding, So Citizens Can Vote GOP In Idaho
					

Conservative voters are hoping to reshuffle the map by taking counties in eastern and southern Oregon and making them a part of neighboring Idaho.




					www.npr.org


----------



## mgr22 (May 28, 2021)

johnrsemt said:


> CateM  if you go further West in Oregon in a few years you may end up in Idaho,  a good part of Oregon (70%) is voting to join Idaho.


I hadn't heard that. What a hardship it must be to have more than one point of view in a single state.


----------

